# I just love Arborcoat



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Finished a little solid body stain job this week and it was all Benjamin Moore Arborcoat. This was an eight year old house and the first time that it had any work done since it was built. Went through two cases of caulk, funny thing, the higher up we went the less caulk we found. Total time on the job was 203 man hours.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Top notch job. Looks great. I really like the color scheme. I have always used Deckscapes but am starting to use BM products more often.
Got a voucher for 2 free gallons of Arbor Coat. Will be trying it out next stain job.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, real nice. 203 hours is great time too on something like that where it seems a good portion of that is just setting your ladders up.

Those are great website photos

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Those are great website photos
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat, I just need to get me one of those.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking job, working safe with harness 203 man hour is a good production time you nailed it. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow Paul, awesome project!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

203 hours is very good. That one should be entered in APCs "Top Job" contest


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful job Paul.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, really nice job! You do the soffits and facia on that bad boy too? I cant really tell if they are aluminum/vinyl from the pics.

203 man hours is impressive


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Wow, really nice job! You do the soffits and facia on that bad boy too? I cant really tell if they are aluminum/vinyl from the pics.
> 
> 203 man hours is impressive


Sorry. Soffits, eaves and window sashes were all capped.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Paul,
Beautiful project my man, the colors are perfect on a home like like. I really like what I call the traditional/ contemporary look. I think I'm going to use the arborcoat now on my next stain gig.
Thanks buddy,
Jay


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What the heck is with the harness and rope?:jester:















....wuss.:no:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> What the heck is with the harness and rope?:jester:
> ....wuss.:no:


Harness are for sissies right? :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> What the heck is with the harness and rope?:jester:
> 
> 
> ....wuss.:no:



That was for the 3rd floor dormer on steeply pitched roof. In my younger days I'd a chanced it, but I'm no spring chicken now. Plus, the boss sets the example of how things are to be done. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good. You should try one of these to protect the gutters.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks good. You should try one of these to protect the gutters.


In this particular case all the gutters had leaf guards. I have a similar devise that we use, but _usually_ just end up using stand offs.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Looks good. You should try one of these to protect the gutters.


those things don't accept a traditional extension pole.I tried my wooster pole and it didn't fit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Did I say they were compatible with extension poles????


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Another great looking job Paul. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Always impressed with your jobs Paul. Outstanding attention to detail and safety!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Did I say they were compatible with extension poles????


I'm just giving readers some good info.that picture has the guy using a pole with that tool.gutters are pretty high and using our normal extension poles would make our life easier.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Another great looking job Paul. Thanks for sharing.


Agreed


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

edited by mod

nice edit.I'm just trying to help and give good advice on the product.i was going to buy that thing and at the last second tried to use a wooster pole on it and it didn't fit.none of the other poles fit as well.good thing to know i would think.it's not exactly a time saver if you have to use a ladder every 10 feet to put it on a gutter.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Paul, 
How much material did you guys use on that project? I was curious to know how far the ArborCoat can take you. 
Thanks dude,
Jay


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great Paul!!:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ColorQuest said:


> Hey Paul,
> How much material did you guys use on that project? I was curious to know how far the ArborCoat can take you.
> Thanks dude,
> Jay


If my count is right, 24 gallons.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If my count is right, 24 gallons.


Hey Paul,
That doesn't seem bad at all for a home that size. Thanks for the heads up bro. Again, fantastic job, it probably looks better than new. 
Jay


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow Paul you make me feel so small!Beauuuuuuuuuuuuutiful!:thumbup:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Late to the party I know, but I had to say, what a professional job, looks great.

You are right that the boss must set the example and you have obviously done that well. You need top notch guys all working on the same page to get such results as efficiently as you did. You must have taught them well.

Also, pretty nice not to have to do the soffit, porch ceilings, windows or fascia. Works good for the homeowner too, as those parts need less maintenance and still look good, but you dont have and entirely plastic house.


----------

